# Green River Ky muskies



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

I am going to be canoeing the Green River all next week. Taking my 9wt with me to try and stir up a muskie or two. Anyone on here have experience on that water, or some tips for muskie on the fly? This will be my first attempt at muskie with a fly rod...and I've never floated this river before. I just heard there are muskies in there, so can't help myself but take the salmon rod with me 

Not truly a fishing trip...I'm actually taking my Scout Troop down to earn the 50 miler.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Go big or go home, really big.
its tough this time of year but keep casting and maybe you will get one.


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

I would go with a big Dahlberg diver in baitfish or sucker pattern maybe a big frog or top water type bug early or late in the day. I remeber getting my fifty milers back in the day. 1 from Algonquin park Canada and the other from Camp Russel in New York. Let us know how you do. Tight lines and bent rods.......

LC


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

Biggest muskie streamers I have are around 7" or so...do I need something more like 12"-13"? Just talked to a buddy who floated the green last week. Water conditions are murky and turbid right now from a pretty good algae bloom. Visibility is poor to say the least...not sure my fly rod is going to be the ticket at this point


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

7in flies are for trout and crappie. 20 if you got it


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

riverKing said:


> 7in flies are for trout and crappie. 20 if you got it


So have you been able to find 4ft rabbit strip for your flies yet?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Probably to late, but yea large streamer flies and poppers should do you well. 8" to 16" will be needed and a boga grips to protect yourself. If you need some flies, I have plenty.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> So have you been able to find 4ft rabbit strip for your flies yet?


Fox hides work great for 20" strips!


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

Water conditions were OK first two days, then came up 5' by the end of the trip. Didn't get to "focus" on fishing (Scout float trip), but I was told right before I went down that water was off color with low visibility due to an algae bloom. Cast with the fly rod in two different promising areas with an 8" rabbit tail, no takers or follows. Took my bucktail rod along and trolled something that would thump in a clamp on down easter almost the entire trip of 50+ miles...nothing. Only sniff came the second night casting a Ghost Tail (couldn't make the distance with the fly rod) on the back side of the island we stopped to camp on. Had a small fish on long enough for it to break water and spit the bait. Still no green river muskie for me...maybe next year!


----------

